# Kubota L2250



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

What do you guys think of this tractor. Its a 1990, with 1700hrs. This guy is asking 6500 for it, Its a 4x4, The loader is included, It also comes with a 5ft. brush hog.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks to be a pretty good deal for the money, just watch out with the older tractors. You never know how hard those 1700 hours have been. If that is your price range, I'd spring for it.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*One thing to check..*

I'll add one thing, call your local dealer and check on parts availability,*some* of the earlier models are hard to get parts for.
It looks like a good value.


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm picking it tomorrow. It will be a nice addition to my arsenal. Thanks agin for your input.


----------

